# Pierre & Vacances



## urbiman (Aug 3, 2014)

I saw some Pierre & Vacances properties in interval:

Pierre & Vacances Avoriaz Saskia Falaise
Pierre & Vacances Belle Plagne les Constellations
Résidence Pierre & Vacances Costa Plana
Résidence Pierre & Vacances Villa Francia
Village Pierre & Vacances Cap Esterel
Village Pierre & Vacances Port-Bourgenay

However these are not timeshares (french leaseback investment) on the one hand, on the other hand not all of their properties are in interval.

Does anyone know the pattern (what properties are in interval and which are not) and how the availability is they have within interval?


----------

